# Wood Lathe Copier Duplicator



## KDC1956 (Apr 21, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can get or how to make a Wood Lathe Copier Duplicator for a 10x18 Mini wood lathe?I have look until I am sick of looking for one.I may have to make one if I can find a way.I hope someone will know where I can find one or have a set of plans on how to build one.


----------



## Hilltopper46 (Dec 29, 2013)

Penn State Industries has more than one - the link is to only one of them.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/CML-DUPU.html


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*?????*

We are curious to know what you intend to duplicate on a 10X18 lathe.
Big Jim


----------



## KDC1956 (Apr 21, 2016)

Just some small table legs and what ever I can come up with the legs are the main one.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*Ok*

Unless you are going into a business of "table legs" a duplicator would be a big expense for just a few legs.
What I would do is to make one I liked and then keep it handy for constant measurements while turning more as close as I could to the first one. If nothing else that would be good practice. 
Big Jim


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

Ditto what Big Jim said. You can get really close if you just take your time and concentrate on the cuts. Use a scraper if necessary to sneak up on the cuts. At first it will be tough but after you make a dozen or more you will get pretty good at it. ​


----------



## KDC1956 (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't like to do all that extra work my self I had a Wood Lathe Copier Duplicator for our Sears wood lathe back in the 90's and love it.When I'm ready to make a set of leg's all I have to do is make the first one then copy the rest and I still have fun on my lathe.


----------



## mikeshoops (Apr 3, 2014)

Back in 1994, I went into the Hardwood Store (now Rockler) on Stone way in Seattle to buy a Vega Duplicator. I was building a deck and decided to turn my own deck rail spindles, 140 for starters. The gentleman in the store showed me how, with about 4 outside calipers, to duplicate them myself as I was turning on a ShopSmith. So I took his advice and spent the rainy season turning my own design. When the deck was complete and my neighbors gasped, I was the only one who could spot the minor differences in the spindles. Ditto on the pictured TV stand. Now, I think that Vega Duplicator would make a very fine toy, and maybe even save some time. I just like the smooth planing cuts of a skew and spindle gouge; so little sanding. Wish I had a digital of the deck


----------



## KDC1956 (Apr 21, 2016)

Very nice looking it does take time to make anything look good.


----------



## KDC1956 (Apr 21, 2016)

As of right now I am working on my Coffee Table it's looking pretty good I think.I know if my wife was still with me she would love it.But she is in heaven as of 1-19-2014 I sure miss her a lot here too.
I wish I had got back in to wood working a long time ago she always did like anything I made.I built our water bed for us and she was so happy to sleep on one again.My little wood shop is very small but it's working out well for me.But our weather here sucks.I need to finish the Coffee Table so I can start on my new couch I want to make not sure how long that will take either.My wood Lathe is working good for me too.I did add the Bed Extension to my little Lathe it's working good too but it took a while to get it setup right.I'll post some picture after I get the coffee table finish I know it want be as good as most here can do but it will work for me.


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

You definitely have a bunch of talent and it's good to hear that you are getting back out into the shop. A good place to for you to get busy and heal. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

we have a lot of small parts to make, and I have been looking at a mini lathe with duplicator also. 


am looking at the vega right now, seems to be the one that pops up most.


am also looking for a variable speed lathe with reverse, so we can mount the duplicator on the back and still have the tool rests on the front. what model do you have? pro's and con's?


----------



## KDC1956 (Apr 21, 2016)

Now that I have got to play with my wood lathe I don't think I'm going to get a Duplicator after all.I can buy more wood and just learn how to copy it my self and save a lot of money I hope.
Thanks for all the input.I also have to be more careful with my tools my finger still hurts like heck lol.


----------

